# G.P Night Service - What's yours like?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

We needed a doctor last night. Sue, who has dementia, was suddenly walking with great difficulty, bent over sideways and forwards. She was holding her hip area on the opposite side and seemed to be in pain. Her daughter happened to be here and at 9.45 we phoned Gotodoc - our out-of-hours provider - and were told there could be a 6 hour wait! After 2 hours we decided to try and get Sue upstairs. She wasn't resisting but she wasnlt able to help much, kept crumpling. Eventually managed and got her into bed.

I phoned them to tell them that we'd given up on them. They said it was a particularly busy night. I suggested they didn't have enough staff on.

To cap it all there was a card through the door this morning and a message on the answerphone from the doc they had sent. They hadn't even managed to tell him we had said we had given up and gone to bed. He called an hour after my call informing them.

Gotodoc they're called. Perhaps the clue is in the name as you want them to come, not go.

Phil


----------

